

OpenWRT and AllJoyn used for hackable LED lighting and audio control - neltnerb
http://linuxgizmos.com/lighting-automation-system-syncs-bulbs-with-music/

======
dmt
I'm really excited to be working on a platform for light and sound control in
the home -- there are no other open-source options for home automation with
this kind of audiovisual integration. I think the plan to support as many home
automation systems as possible is a great integrative approach.

------
glasser
Oh, wow. This looks like a really easy way to get a "turn on lights slow then
play music" alarm... and some dance party blinky lights... and whatever else I
bother to program!

~~~
dmt
That's right! Also, we're building in a higher-level language to describe
lighting effects to music, so you can share a particular "mood" consisting of
a song and the light-response presets.

